# Distance between end of bed and end of headstock



## southbend (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi folks.  I am currently rebuilding a sb 10k.  The first thing I noticed after taking out the gears is that the headstock bolt that connects the bed was loose (the one behind the gears).  Then I also notice a gap between the end of the bed and the end of the headstock.  Then also when I tighten the loose bolt holding down the headstock, the gear assembly could not go in all the way.  My question is could the headstock have moved from the bed since that bolt was loose?   Should the end of bed and end of headstock be flush?  See attached picture for distance I am referring to thanks!


----------



## benmychree (Dec 14, 2014)

The distance should be so that the feed gears line up between the headstock gears and the QC box gears


----------



## Hutch (Dec 14, 2014)

Currently confused.


----------



## Redirish (Dec 14, 2014)

benmychree said:


> The distance should be so that the feed gears line up between the headstock gears and the QC box gears



Right.


----------



## fastback (Dec 14, 2014)

I think what he is saying is that when you look at the gears at the end of the lathe all should be in alignment.  For me its a bit hard to explain, but when facing the lathe and the gear cover is off or open all of the rear gears should be in alignment. If they are not the head stock will need to be moved in or out.  In your case probably in.  I did not check either of mine, but I would guess that the bed and head stock are flush to each other.

Paul


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 14, 2014)

fastback said:


> I think what he is saying is that when you look at the gears at the end of the lathe all should be in alignment.  For me its a bit hard to explain, but when facing the lathe and the gear cover is off or open all of the rear gears should be in alignment. If they are not the head stock will need to be moved in or out.  In your case probably in.  I did not check either of mine, but I would guess that the bed and head stock are flush to each other.
> 
> Paul



Mine is flush ,but they could vary a little. Just make sure the gears line up and don't worry about a specific distance. Just line everything up.

Mark Frazier


----------



## southbend (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's contribution.  I was able to set it flush and align the gears.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2014)

My 10L has a dowel pin in the bottom of the head stock that lines up with a hole in the bed. I wonder if a 10k has the same thing? If so maybe yours is missing? Dunno.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 16, 2014)

Depends on how big your house is.  I have a small house so I would guess about 35 feet if I wuz a guessin feller...  Sorry, just could not help myself....

Bob


----------



## fastback (Dec 16, 2014)

Greg, I just remembered that my 10L also had the dowel pin.  It made it easier to align.  I also wonder if the 10K would have this.  I have never taken the head stock off my 9B so I can't say if that would have one.  


Paul


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 16, 2014)

fastback said:


> Greg, I just remembered that my 10L also had the dowel pin.  It made it easier to align.  I also wonder if the 10K would have this.  I have never taken the head stock off my 9B so I can't say if that would have one.
> 
> 
> Paul



The work shop ( 9" ). Do not have a dowel at least not the 4 I have rebuilt 
Joe,


----------

